# French Press Coffee- Halifax, west yorks



## jonnie d (Jul 6, 2011)

visited this lovely little cafe at the weekend. Me and the misses were there for a bit of early xmas shopping when she pointed out a coffee shop to me (as a joke, she knows im always snooping in coffee shop windows!) and I noticed three regional barista awards, and my eyes lit up. I managed to coax her into the place with a bribe of a coffee and some soup!

It has lovely big windows, feels very bare and basic, understated inside (which I prefer) nicely spaced out chairs, chalk boards, bbc live lounge music in the background (wahey! cafe music I can relate to!) and some very helpful young staff. They were using hasbean products exclusively from what I could make out. They had loose leaf tea and coffee tasting menu's too. The price was very reasonable- £1.20 for house espresso, £2.25 for soup of the day with bread roll included. Water was supplied with the espresso which I always appreciate. SWMBO had a latte with a nice rosette, which she announced was lovely as was my espresso.

Incredibly impressed to find somewhere worth going in west yorks rather than laynes in leeds! And chuffed to find a good coffee place supporting hasbean, all I seem to find in good coffee shops is square mile.


----------

